# Call of Duty: Black Ops III



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

*i67.tinypic.com/160y8hl.jpg
*i65.tinypic.com/4u6tc4.jpg
*i63.tinypic.com/68r8ds.jpg
*i63.tinypic.com/16jhpcm.jpg
*i66.tinypic.com/ipwcra.jpg

Call of Duty: Black Ops 3. 60 FPS maxed out 1440p.


Discuss here?


----------



## Deadman (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey man I am a big COD fan here. Will it run on Asus k53sm-sx010d. I played AW without any problem.


----------



## seamon (Nov 7, 2015)

Deadman said:


> Hey man I am a big COD fan here. Will it run on Asus k53sm-sx010d. I played AW without any problem.



Can'r say. Prolly not.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 7, 2015)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] : If I remember properly, you had a Y500 with dual GPUs ? When did you upgrade ?

I'm waiting to play CoD BO3 in my laptop, still downloading ...


----------



## seamon (Nov 7, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] : If I remember properly, you had a Y500 with dual GPUs ? When did you upgrade ?
> 
> I'm waiting to play CoD BO3 in my laptop, still downloading ...



~2 months ago.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2015)

Deadman said:


> Hey man I am a big COD fan here. Will it run on Asus k53sm-sx010d. I played AW without any problem.


I doubt 630M can handle it.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Seriously!? No one playing Black Ops 3? Story is soooooo good. This time the story mode has abilities that you actually use unlike AW.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 8, 2015)

Another Call of Duty game , highly un-optimised ? [ that's what I am getting in news for BO3 ]
If it were not for a good story , CoD iterations after MW would have been worse any ways.

I usually don't play SP these days ( Too much battlefield 4 ), so was low on time to play CoD games released recently. Somehow managed to try my hands on CoD AW but faced some serious frame drops randomly for a mainstream gaming system. 
Not sure if the Same is true for BO3. The hype from CoD community is huge , apparently.


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Another Call of Duty game , highly un-optimised ? [ that's what I am getting in news for BO3 ]
> If it were not for a good story , CoD iterations after MW would have been worse any ways.
> 
> I usually don't play SP these days ( Too much battlefield 4 ), so was low on time to play CoD games released recently. Somehow managed to try my hands on CoD AW but faced some serious frame drops randomly for a mainstream gaming system.
> Not sure if the Same is true for BO3. The hype from CoD community is huge , apparently.



They're saying that it has the best story since MW 2.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Seriously!? No one playing Black Ops 3? Story is soooooo good. This time the story mode has abilities that you actually use unlike AW.



Still downloading..... 2GB left.... Will start playing today afternoon

BTW congrats for your new purchase. How much did it cost in total ?


----------



## seamon (Nov 8, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Still downloading..... 2GB left.... Will start playing today afternoon
> 
> BTW congrats for your new purchase. How much did it cost in total ?



*www.digit.in/forum/show-off/195050-laptop-desktop-hybrid-system.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> Seriously!? No one playing Black Ops 3? Story is soooooo good. This time the story mode has abilities that you actually use unlike AW.


Don't even have a laptop here. Plus systems are slow for windows 7 itself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2015)

*Minimum System Requirement :*
CPU: 	Intel Core i3-530 @ 2.93 GHz / AMD Phenom™ II X4 810 @ 2.60 GHz

RAM: 	6 GB RAM

GPU: 	GeForce GTX 470 @ 1GB / Radeon HD 6970 @ 1GB

DX: 	11

OS:	Windows 7 64-Bit / Windows 8 64-Bit / Windows 8.1 64-Bit

HDD: 	60 GB available space

Sound: 	DirectX Compatible

Network: 	Broadband Internet connection


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2015)

My laptop barely runs BO3 at playable frame rates. Getting ~25fps, which is playable for me, sometimes drops to 20fps.... Running at lowest possible setting @ 768p


----------



## seamon (Nov 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My laptop barely runs BO3 at playable frame rates. Getting ~25fps, which is playable for me, sometimes drops to 20fps.... Running at lowest possible setting @ 768p



It may be because of 8 GB RAM.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> It may be because of 8 GB RAM.



I don't think so, as recommended RAM req is 8GB. Its most probably due to the GPU. Last year CoD AW ran @ medium @ 768p, now low...  

Looks it I won't be able to play games which will release by next year fall


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My laptop barely runs BO3 at playable frame rates. Getting ~25fps, which is playable for me, sometimes drops to 20fps.... Running at lowest possible setting @ 768p



Can you post resource monitor usage of your machine while playing this game ?


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 10, 2015)

Still downloading


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 10, 2015)

I am spending my bandwidth on fallout 4. BO3 isn't worthy of it over FO4. 
Bad timings BO3.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 11, 2015)

Downloading this ATM. Done 80% and tonight it will be done .
Tomorrow have leave from office so will try it out .


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 4, 2015)

These images motivate me a lot to play COD. I'll buying PS soon to play COD on large screen... however, I'm not playing CS 1.6. Anyone here playing CS 1.6? :S


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 12, 2015)

Playing COD is fun when you have large screen TV or awesome PS...However, I love playing CS 1.6  It's so much fun + we can make servers and play with different people all over the world.. <3


----------

